# MAY/JUNE CYCLERS



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Anyone joining me?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

think i better lol

if all goes to plan i should get blasto frozen transfer end on june, this is the first time this has been attempted so we might not get to transfer


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

seems that we're both doing 'not the clinic norm' things Kara.. Good luck sweetie.


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Excuse me ladies - can you decorate in here just in case I need to come on in?  Obviously I am expecting to succeed first go   but just in case!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Do you want pink or blue wallpaper Sally?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Sorry girls, this room is not for me    .. good luck to the current occupiers of it


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no pink please lol

im already working money out for cycle number 5 lol mad or what lol

that is fresh cycle number 5 

this will be et number 6 for me

andi new is good hunni


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Lilac please...and Ands - you can pop in for tea and biscuits whenever you want.  Sppoks - will you take charge of the tea pot?  

Ok bedtime for me, talk tomorrow xxx

Kara - please tell me you're not going to sell Luke to pay for number 5! LOL


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Sal- thanks love x

Kara - I dont know how you do it, i dont think i could physically or emotionally x well done to you girl !


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yes i have thought about selling luke but not sure i will get that much for him pmsl

might sell my body hehe


----------



## Ness30 (Sep 12, 2007)

Kara-this will be your time I can feel it!   Your scan today has shown no reason why it shouldn't work for you x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Where's Heffalump gone, is she due?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

not a clue hunni, i only really bother with the mad opps ivf wale board lol

im really gona try and enjoy this break and work hard to get the sum of money i need to feel comfy.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Our mod has changed 

Good luck Heffalump if you've gone to have your baby hun

Get all those shifts in Kara, but you may not need it hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i will need it for prams and cots and little mini nikey's and a cool car seat or 2

feeling well crampy again now


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I never think that way.  I had an insurance pay out for my back injury and I said to my friend 'it's not gonna work cos this money is to pay for next tx' and she said it's to do up your nursery and buy your prams etc .... glass half full approach is much better


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have thought like this for 10 years so im not giving up just yet lol.....its my way of coping yet i can never imagining it.....weird


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

each step is a big step but the next one is so reachable Kara


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im just gona keep going til i get there lol....just a shame the maldives will have to wait and they will never go to college as its been spent lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=137349.msg2080558;boardseen#new

andi you might find this interesting


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

ANDI68 said:


> Where's Heffalump gone, is she due?


Hiya Andi and others

I am still here, but i have stepped down as mod of the clinic support threads as they are so busy and i just wouldnt have the time to look after you all once bubs has arrived!

Less than 2 wks to go now for me

I am sure Fidget will take very good care of you all 

Emxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow 2 weeks good luck


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Good luck Em and thanks for your support.

Dont forget to keep us posted, whoo hooo  2 weeks to go


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

My <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZN%2526i%253D4%252F4%255F13%255F16v%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







been in a spin since follow up, loads going on in there. I couldn't get to sleep last night and have been awake since 5 ish, just some things I've thought of since and I bet they're dreading me starting ... I can hear them now 'Oh no it's her again'


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

andi has head stopped spinning


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Yep, just waiting for the witch now CD 29 today


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

the count down has begun


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

What's the itinerary Kara?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

for me. i m testing for ovulation and then wait for this af

next month day 14 scan and day 21 bloods and then transfer 3 weeks ish later

omg that sounds mad lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

my progestrone level is back well the one taken by the clinic and its 65.3 so this is good news and im all set for natural fet


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

what are you waiting for now then kara is it just af? how much is this natural cyle going to cost you in total?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah just waiting on af 

as far as i know its £250 all in


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

not long to go then! is that all? do they charge for progesterone  blood test and growing to blasts?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no charge for progestrone test joys of being at nhs clinic and at the moment no charge for blast this is changing very soon


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

ok ...what test will i need for a natural go then...so i know what to ask for   ?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

they do a monitoring cycle which i didn;t know til i did it

you wil have a scan on day 12 to 14 to check your lining and then a day 21 progestrone, i had one on day 21  at gps and on day 26 as i knew i had ovualted late, the  you can go the next month


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm almost ready to go again.  Just waiting on thyroid results.

Is it just you and I Kara?


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

I'll be joining you Andi,if you have room for me lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im deffo going now even if et is morning of wedding


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

af arrived thi morning so this is it girls

will be having an early morning transfer if it falls on wedding day and we make blast


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Good for you Kara  

Seems this is it for me too girls, had thyroid result and was fine.  Waiting for AF now and that's due next week.  I'm relieved, excited, scared, anxious, angry, worn out ..... all of it!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

as you know hun, this might change yet as im waiting on clinic to call to see if they can fit me in


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

It's 4 o'clock!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

they have til 425pm lol was hoping for an email first but oh well, i know they are busy but crikey its annoying me


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no answer 

think i better book some fresh cycle dates too


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im starting to loss the plot


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

still not heard of them kara? thats funny if its on the wedding day..what times the wedding! lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

louise has gone home, jodie answered and lyndon says yep its ok

so scan on the 23rd may

here we go


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

yay good for you kara ..when the wedding?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

the wedding is the 31st may

if i ovulate on day 14 and get to blast et will be on the 30th and i have to be in work that day for a massive wedding but will have early transfer and same for the wedding day, wedding is at 2pm lol might cut it fine but what the hell

if i ovulate on day 16 and after that would be prefect


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

after buying more ovulation kits i have now found out that the plan is the make me ovulate using a tigger hcg, so if i have a lead follie and do get to blast then et looks like it will be on the 30th may

omg


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

OMG !! Kara the day before the wedding    what are you like !!


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Well girls its all looking up for you lot 
Kara you are going to be very busy this month lol keep ur energys up hun  lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

mad or what but i must remember we might not get to transfer yet

forgot to book fresh cycle dates but will sort that when i go there next week


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Yeah kara you are mad hun but i dont blame you hun,,
keep ur mind off the wedding at least lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

it sure will and not drinking is fine by me


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

wish i couls say the same kara!    janet just said that to me bout they can make you ovulate but you gotta still do the tests to make sure you dnt ovulate beforehand ..right?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i wish she had told me before i spent money on opk lol gits

anyway nope cd 12 scan and thats it no testing at all


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

just called my gp to see if they wil fund the gestone for the next fresh cycle, im getting everything is place just incase lol

yep im mad i know

looks like its gona rain so gona clean up abit today as luke mum is staying with us over the wedding , she is lovely though


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Nikki, how are you doing?  Thinking of you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah nikki

where are you hunni?

im so nervous about this blast thing now lol but i know we must try it

andi how are you hun

we are so very close now


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I know Kara, so so close ....... it's such a big build up I don't want it to be over in a strange sort of way because I can't imagine having good results


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im the othe way i just want this fet out the way so i can arrange a fresh cycle


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Don't go writing it off!!

You could chose go straight to fresh so you must have some bit of hope and optimism that you can get blasts.

[/url​http://www.glitter-graphics.com


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i will be more postive if we get to transfer, i think im just protecting myself as i don't wana be too upset if we don;t make blast


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

That's understandable Kara  

My AF still hasn't arrived.  I need a scan on CD6 and it's gonna fall on the bank holiday weekend, you watch or delay my EC by a week.  I feel like it's coming because I've had cramps a lot today but nothing yet.  I will need to start antagonist drug on CD6 too if my lead follie is 12mm or more and I can't start the drug until I've been scanned and I'm getting concerned now that I will be starting it too late to stop my ovulation


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww spooks thank you

im just glad my experience can be of help to people, you girls are all great to me too

wow feel the love

off to get rex's hair cut, im nervous lol


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

How is Rex's hair cut Kara? 

AF arrived this morning, called the Clinic and got a scan for Friday, I don't know if that is too early but that's when they said to come and said the timing was good .... who knows    I'm not gonna ponder over it. I may just have to up the protein today, in advance  

Ravan, how was your baseline scan today?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

rex looks the bees knees and he was as good as goll

all go now andi


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Rex is a sweetie  

Oh yes girls, I start stimming tomorrow .... nearly forgot!!  

What are the magazines in the bathroom Kara?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thats life and porn lol only kidding

thats life and fertility books


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Oh andi well its finally here hun im so glad for you  
Keep the pma going hun    

Kara rex looks so sweet


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

rex does look cute is that after his haircut! how long do you have to stimm for andi?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah thats after the trim 

my gp called me to have a chat about our next treatment and he is gona find out about the gestone


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

your gp sounds good! does he think he will fund it then? how much is gestone?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

gestone is £5.18 a day well thats the cheapest ive found

gp has to check who with i don;t know im assuming the other doc as the practice


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi Andi, thrilled AF finally arrived - bring on the tx!   good luck for your scan on Friday.

Kara - what a cute dog - does he listen to you or does he have a mind of his own!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Girls

Just a quick one before going to work, hope that your all doing ok, I made an appointment to go and get my tx schedule yesterday so I go next Thursday 29th May ! so at least then I will have a plan to follow, and hopefully can then book a few days away somewhere after it ! 

Kara - rex is lovely    he looks very handsome bless 

Andi - great your AF has arrived, good luck with the stimming   

Lots of love to everyone else, I will post more personals later, 

Andrea xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

popsi thats great, dates to work towards are cool

moth rex does have a very strong mind lol, let him off the lead on the beach and off he goes.

andi good luck with jab time tonight mate, not that you will need it , your'll be fine


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Evening girls,

Good news And, may even see you at the Clinic next week.  I think it'll be my second home for a week or so    I think they're sick of seeing me already.

Jab 1 done and dusted, I have to say I was a bit rusty on the Puregon and felt I had to scan the instruction leaflet over first.

I've only got 3 jabs to do before scan on Friday, so I'm a bit   as to whether my follies will be big enough to continue with the antagonist drug  ....  Girls, I think I said I wasn't going to fret over it didn't I.  Someone kick my butt.

I've had a bit of a day today and when I got home the road to my village was blocked as there'd been an accident and someone had driven into an electric post and knocked the power off to the whole village.  Then I started panicking that the fridge was going to lose temperature and my drugs would go off     Emergency generator now in place and saved my day.

I was pondering over keeping a diary for this cycle but you can only do 2WW diaries here so I am keeping a personal one again.  Diary number 3 is under way and I'm determined to make it a more positive read than the last two  

I'm struggling with my protein today, I went off my lunch and didn't eat much now I'm trying to stuff a load of protein down me  

Kara and Ravan ... my fellow cyclers, how are you both?  Nikki how are you doing hun, when do you test?

Hi everyone else .. there's so many of us now ... it's great to have all these friends


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

glad your 1st jabs done  andi .. whats your rough date for ec?  moth ..isnt it your open evening tomorrow?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Andi - glad your 1st injection went well and here is what you asked for <kick>  <kick>  <kick>  <kick>  <kick>  ... hope that helped you !!!! 

Maybe I will see you there, as I am there on Thursday for sure, and maybe earlier in the week as well if day 2 does not fall on Thursday <which the way my (.)(.) are feeling now will be before then !!!) so will have to go for bloods then, so looks like its the end of hoping for the natural miracle (and saving 4K !!!) oh well 

Right I know this is a weird question, but do any of you girlies on here watch The Great British Menu, if so do you know who won tonights show !! my video did not work ARGH !!!

Miriam - would be cool to have you as a cycle buddie  and anyone else is welcome to join us.

Kara - how is your mouth hun ?

Ems - hope your having a good day today, and you did not get too lonely last night, we all seem lightweights at the moment and are not around late like you night owls ems & miriam !! 

Spooks - how are you, have you made any decisions 

Sal - i now your not around at moment but in case you look here is this for you 

Crazy, moth, raven, and everyone else i have missed  

Right off to watch F Word now .. I just LOVE Gordon Ramsey 

Andrea xx


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello girls 
Andi im sorry to hear about ur panic earlier hun but glad all is ok !!!!
Popsi hun yeah u are all light weights   or we are just   for staying up so late lol
my day was ok thanks how was ur day 
Hugs to the rest of you xxxxxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

kara is here with a big butt kick for andi lol....it will be fine, your body is working for the follies too

girls my mouth is much much better still a little sore but getting there

i sorted colours for my hair tonight, 2 tones of blonde and a claret, got to dash as lost is on and ive missed it the last 2 nights


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

glad your mouths a bit better .. are you dying your hair for the wedding ?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im having foils for the first time ever, i usually do my own but zoes is paying which is so kind


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

that is kind .. when you having them done ..weddings next weekend yeah?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hair is a week thursday and wedding on the saturday 31st may

i will get some pics posted of me looking all girlie lol

got to dash i need to watch lost, i love it


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

im a lost addict too but aint got sky so have to download it!  you can have a posh picture on your profile like andi had! wheres yours gone and!   .. i cant upload one it says files too big..


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Miriam, I got sick of seeing myself when I chatted on here  

You must be sick of me fretting girls.

I have a day off this week ...... yippeee!!!  I know a lot of you work full time but I'm used to working 3 days now and have worked extra hours over the past 3 weeks to cover my time off for tx.  I can't wait to have a lie in on Thursday.  I have acupuncture too that day.

EC is scheduled for 2 June.

Kara, looking all girlie .... whoo hooo !!!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

not long to go at all then!  i hope the weathers good for your day off on and you enjoy accupuncture... dont worry bout fretting im sure we all drive ourselves nuts doing it!


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi ladies,      So many of us lately, so apologies for no personals, have just nipped on here for 5mins before dp gets in from work. I'm sure he thinks i'm up to no good as i'm always on the computer every time he walks in.

Andi, glad you're ok - June 2nd for ec - not long!  Good luck with the jabs.  Try not to fret too much. (I thought your photo was very posh of you in your Sunday best - you should've left it on your profile.)

Miriam - yes, it's tomorrow, have to finish work early to make sure we don't get stuck in traffic!

Speak to you all soon. Hope you all have a good week. 

Am off to watch ''how to look good naked'' - sadly, there's no hope that i will ever look good naked   (those days are long gone)   but it's good to see Gok doing his bit for the female population  

Moth x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Spooks, are you okay hun?  You're not around much these days.

Kara, glad your mouth is better  

Good luck with your OE Moth, hope you find it of some use.

CD3, stimming day 2 for me today, I have to keep reminding myself that I'm currently jabbing, I think it's because I'm not DR and not feeling pants at the moment. Even though I have explained the new protocol to DH he asked me yesterday why I had to wait for AF to start when I hadn't before, bless him ... he doesn't really understand our cycles and then I guess it's hard to comprehend the different protocol.

My DH is 40 during the tx .... and hopefully 2WW, I'm scared it's going to ruin his birthday.  I am still undecided what to do for him.  I had booked a family/friends meal but I'm wondering whether to go away for a weekend in this country, if tx goes to plan I would be about 9/10 days post transfer, do you think it would be okay to do this?   

Enjoy the last fine day this week girls ..... get that washing out drying


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

andi of course you can go away after transfer hunni

where are you thinking?

miriam wow your sig is bling


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thinking of maybe a theatre break in London

I did fancy Royal Ascot but that's the weekend after DH's birthday and more likely to be closer to test day (should I make transfer) and would I fit into a dress then?  His Birthday is on a Weds so I was looking to do something maybe the weekend before it.

Any ideas anyone, what would your DH/DP's like to do for their 40th?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I've lost another 1lb girls ... 6 lbs now, which isn't a great feat as I had a lot more than that to lose but now I'm not trying to lose weight as I need all the nutrients and I feel I'm eating more.

I recall being lighter after my first cycle on Puregon by about 4lb, but I put that down to going off food when it failed.  Maybe Puregon makes you lose weight?  I know I gained with Menopur.

I'm eating cheese, milk, nuts, chicken and not controlling my calories right now just my protein and some of these foods contain a lot of calories.    


PS .. I've even had a nibble on chocolate


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

royal ascot!!!!

well done of losing some weight hun, your done so well


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Andi - Well done on your weight loss, that's great news!  

I'm sure your dh won't mind what you plan for his 40th, i bet you'll think of something he'll like. Is there a particular show you would like to go and see? I went to Edinburgh with 14 of my friends for my 40th , we had a great time (dp was nights all weekend so he told me to go with the girls   )

Good luck for your scan tomorrow.

Hi to everyone   Hope you all have a great bank holiday weekend (in the rain?)

Moth x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

And... great news on the weight loss honey, your much better than me I just had chicken and chips      !! how are the jabs going ?

My DH is 40 in december we are off to London for the weekend and to see a show etc.. I am sure whatever you do it will be fab and he will enjoy xx

Love you everyone else, off to spend a bit of time with DH now xx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Called Clinic today to see if I could pop along and get my prescription sorted so I didn't have to wait around tomorrow as I have to get to work, they said it was fine to pop in.  Whilst I was there one of the nurses must have gone to get my prescription signed and Grace said she would scan me then to save me coming back tomorrow as one day wouldn't really make a huge difference.  OMG I thought, I've only done 2 jabs I'm never going to be ready to start the antagonist and I was concerned enough about follies at tomorrow's scan not being big enough, and bank holiday weekend ...blah blah blah.  My largest today was 7mm so I'm not ready yet and they need to be at least 12mm to start the antagonist.  Grace said she would scan me on Sunday as the Clinic is closed on Monday ... she is an absolute star!!

The Birthday thing has taken a bit of a back seat because of unsure dates and I have to get my butt in gear because I can't let it go by unmarked.  I'm 40 in December so I have to make sure DH has a nice one


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

thats great news spooks ..about time too!   andi68 you are being spoilt i didnt think they were open on a sunday.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm still about 2 lb heavier than I was starting my first cycle 

Glad you've got your letter Spooks, the emotions are running wild then 

I think the Clinic opens if they have to. I believe some staff are in preparing cultures for the egg collections the next day etc. I am so appreciative of them seeing me as the bank holiday was driving me a bit  knowing how crucial these scans are for introducing the next drug.

ANDREA,

HAVE A GREAT DAY TOMORROW 

​


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i wouldnt worry andi im still 1 stone 4lb heavier than when i started my tx! ive lost 6lb like you but cant seem to shift anymore! what happens when your follies are big enough then ? im not clued up on the antagonist protacal!


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Spooks - so glad you've had your date for OE  - Ours lasted about 45mins, think it was because of the footie match in Moscow ! (The cheek of it!) i've booked into Whitchurch for acupuncture in June - did a drive-by last night on the way to the Heath so i could see where it was. Someone asked last night at the OE if it was worth doing acupuncture and they said it's not detrimental to tx as long as we don't get stressed out trying to co-ordinate appts etc.  But i thought, by the time tx starts, i'd be stressed to the eyeballs anyway  

Andi - that's good they did your scan and you can go back Sunday. Yes, i think you should be very mindful of dh's birthday plans if your 40th is quietly approaching! Are you dropping subtle hints already? My dp doesn't grasp any hints i've dropped in the past - last year before my birthday, i left my empty perfume bottle and its box in the kitchen by the kettle. It was there for weeks and then on my birthday he gave me money as he didn't know what to get me  

Happy Birthday for tomorrow Andrea  

Moth x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you girls are chatting away alot, ive lose 2 lb on wii fit

andi well done hun

andrea happy birthday for tomorrow mate

im so busy tomorrow i might not get online til late


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Miriam, with the antagonist I started stimming on CD2, should be getting a scan on CD6 which is now 7 and then if my follicles are big enough the antagonist drug will be introduced until the trigger is taken.  DR doesn't happen on this protocol and the antagonist suppresses ovulation and is supposed to be better to control premature surges, like I've had.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

it will work hun it will PMA PMA and all that jazz


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks Kara, 

I'm actually feeling okayish about it today.  I have so much faith in Grace .. she can't do any more than what she's doing for me.  She's a diamond  

I still have to trigger later also, 33 hours and I'm having half the trigger dose...... yep I'm an odd ball


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

right ok i understand now what the antagonist is!   karas right PMA


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you certainly are the odd ball lol


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hey thanks mate


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

see i know you too well now


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I think they do at Clinic too


----------



## lola C (Jun 16, 2007)

Just popping in to wish you good luck!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Lola,

How are you doing hun?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

just to update this thread

scan was crap and i have ovulated already so this cycle is a no no.....boo boo

i have to decide now whether to try another natural cycle next month or go for a medicated one, i cried on the phone to luke but had some important stuff to do after and will fill you all in very soon

so no et this cycle maybe next so i might just fit in june


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Kara, so sorry to hear about your scan   Ooh, that important stuff you've had to do really does sound very mysterious. 

Spooks - thanks -the acu is a bit pricey isn't it, but with all the other debt we'll end up in from the ivf - what's a couple of hundred quid for acupuncture   I'm quite looking forward to it (the acupuncture, not the debt   )

Hope everyone's ok. I'm having a bit of a bad day today, I think everything's finally beginning to sink in. I've been putting on my brave face for dp and the few people who know about the IF issues, then i've been worrying about dp having to repeat his s/a, then thinking about where the money will come from. And, finally - realising i'm on the wrong side of 40 when meeting people i was in school with who are now grandparents    Anyway, i was in the car earlier and a song came on the cd and i just filled up   (song called - Dream Catch Me) I'm sure i'll feel better tomorrow, i just won't play that cd again!

Andi - how are you feeling?

Hi to everyone. Sorry about the miserable post!

Moth    x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i did do a little post telling you all something but change my mind more because i want things is place first, if you are really really interested in the important stuff pm me and i can give you a brief idea of what it is  before i announce it all once in place

i just don't want it on public forum as yet


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Whoops Kara, i just replied to what you said - so now i've removed it!  

Moth x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

moth you got in there quick lol, i will pm you now


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

OK, hopefully no-one else was looking LOL!

Moth x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

now its looks like we have been talking crap lol and im drinking water lol


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

And i'm on the de-caff coffee, which i recently discovered is just as bad for you. That Zita West has certainly sent me  . I decided not to finish the book, otherwise i just as well dispose of the entire contents of my kitchen cupboards!   

Where is everyone tonight Kara? Have just replied to your pm.

Moth x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

zita west has a lot to answer for lol...i have 2 of her books, i don't like her at all


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

It's not a good thing to do loads of research - i think it just ties you up in knots and sends you mad!  

Have just replied to your pm

Moth x


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

im still here .. just rinsing my hair.. i wonder if emmas going to make it out of the car ok tonight!


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Miriam, what happened to that fab 'bling' name you had a the bottom of your posts? Where did tinkerbell pop up from


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

the bling was a bit to bling!   i was trying loads the other night then i found this one so went and got my old tinkerbell back to match! how are you feeling tonight..everyone gets on and off days so dont worry


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Sorry about the scan Kara, what a bummer!  Hope you find it easy to make a decision about what next.

Moth     for you hun.  Take each step as it comes and try not to get too far ahead.  It is difficult to gauge what you feel you should know though.  I knew nothing when I first started and I wish I had found FF before starting as it's been such a great help to me.  I often read things and that makes me analyse things more       Information overload!!!

This cycle feels odd girls, I don't feel like I'm having tx at the moment .... is that a good thing?  I have to keep reminding myself it's nearly jab time.  It's probably because I haven't down regulated and I don't feel crappy.  I could be half way to egg colletion ...... that's scarey.  

I'm off to complete today's journal, g'nite.

How is everyone?


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Ohh kara hunnie i am so sorry to hear of ur news yesterday     thats all i can say hunnie love emmaxxxxxxxx


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks girls, you're such a great bunch   - so glad i found this FF site as early-on as i did. I feel a bit better today, i think it's a culmination of the crappy last 12 months i've had! I know you've all been there! So, thought i'd throw myself into some housework - had a bit of a 'go slow' lately as i've had this awful cold i can't seem to shake. So, plan is to clean and then think about packing some stuff for my hols -- not looking forward to that as even though i've lost a stone since last summer - it means i may have to buy more clothes. Which is good in one way i suppose! Plus, need to have a smile on my face when dp gets in from work - think i scared him yesterday with my   - he can cope with me nagging but not with my emotional side    (Sorry girls, bit of a ''me, me, me'' post!)

Andi - it must be good to feel like you're not having treatment after all you've been through. Enjoy! Like you say, cos you don't feel crappy, it's probably alien to you to associate tx with not feeling crappy  

Miriam - where do you get those graphics from to do your 'tinkerbell' etc?

Just been trying to put some new music on my mp3 (only listen to it once a year on hols!) Technology has definately passed me by, took me 2 hours to realise i had to rip a cd before i could copy the files - ooh, i can't keep up with it!  

Sal - how are you feeling? Hope the wedding turns out to be an enjoyable day out for you and Karen.

Hi to Popsi, Ebonie, Spooks, Lola - Catch you all on the weekend sometime! Sorry if i've forgotten any of you ladies -  

Moth x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

moth hugs mate

andi i feel like that now, its kinda becomes normal


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good luck andi

saying thats we have been chatting all day so i know how you did lol


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Moth, hope you're feeling better again today  

Kara, yes all is well to carry on with antagonist tonight.  Now I feel I'm having tx.

I have such a full diary with appts etc, I remember now why I went part time.  I finish work Weds girls until the 12th June.

I'm solo cycling then


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

We'll all be with you hunni.  You gonna post a diary?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I keep a personal diary (as you know Sal  ) but they've never gone far past fertilisation and since the FF diaries are purely 2ww, I'd better wait and see if I get on the wait first.


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Well we'll all be rooting for you.  And between us we have enough experience to share your symptoms etc. Roughly when will your 2ww start?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I know you all will.

I have another scan Weds and poss Fri, EC depends on follie sizes.  EC was scheduled for 2 June and I've always had 2 days transfers due to 1 embryo.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

do you not fancy a meet in your 2ww?

it seems you are hun, i might squeeze into june, its the blastocyst that will make it longer

i don't really like fet either the pills make me sick and bloated and puffy


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Yeah, we could get together if you wanted to?  Second week of?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm back at work on the 12th that's the second week, a Thursday.  The Thursday before that I could be having transfer


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

maybe not a thursday then, would that work?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Please don't arrange the meet up around me  

From the 2nd to the 6th I can't make it, that'll be my collection and hopefully   transfer week.  I could make 9 - 11 before I go back to work.


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Doesn't neccessarily have to be a big meet up, we can still go for one at the end of June but if you need a chat in the meantime maybe.....   Can be ad hoc so if you don't feel up to it you can just say so.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

If I get on the wait girls, I know I'll need some time out


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Doesn't this look like an embryo?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

looks like a blasto lol

lets see what happens with the meet should we, im coming to see you anyway, like it or not lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

andi 

good luck with your scan hunni


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks Kara,

I'm getting scared now.  I thought last night I'm a week away from knowing if our world is gonna be turned upside down, I'm so frightened that my eggs will be no good


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

fingers crossed andi   ..keep positive..hopefully this time next week we will learn that the antagonist has worked and you will be so relieved


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I flipping hope so Miriam, thanks


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Don't beat yourself up for stressing, it's natural but there's no reason why the eggs shouldn't be OK so try not to let the thought that they might not be good fester too much.  You know we're all sending out more   than you can shake a stick at xxx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I know, you're great support girls ... thanks


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Andi   please don't be scared! - i'm sure your eggs will be fine -  


Moth x


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Aww andi    thinking fo you hun and sending all the positive thoughts in the world hun


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Andi ... i am sure your eggs will be really good strong ones this time honey


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm really hoping so girls.  Just hard to get out of my head that I could have genetic issues and this cycle will be a teller and judgement day is getting closer


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Andi --- read your ticker !!! think positive honey


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

keep an open mind sweetie and try not to think too far ahead


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Could be judgement day BUT could also be one of the best days of your life  so there!  Stay with the PMA programme hun! (God I'm such a hypocrite, I failed on every count of PMA last time  )


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks girls .... only you lot can know what this feels like  

Cluck, cluck, I'm ready to lay   ...... egg collection is on Monday at 9 am


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Great And, 

When is your trigger ?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

It's 11pm Sat night  5,000 iu ...  (Hate doing trigger)


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I have to say Grace has done all she can to get this cycle to run smoothly.  She has monitored me closely and given me that personal touch, I am so appreciative of her.  She is wonderful


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

andi well done hunni and i am so pleased grace has looked after you

good luck with the trigger just incase i can't txt tomorrow

hope you enjoyed your last you know what lol, i know i always lower the tone


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Kara --- what are you like LMAO  !  

Andi - glad grace was good with you, i found her really good last time too, she has a lovely manner.

Have any of you had dealings with Jodie there.. got to say she is really really nice, I met Louise too as she is new (or so I thought!) but when we met her she was the nurse that dealt with us at EC ! and is also lovely


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Trust you Kara  

Yes Jodie is sweet, I met her first at our last EC.  Was Louise there last year And?  I thought she has only been back a few months.

I must say, they must have real patience to put up with patients like me    Thank you girls if you're reading this


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hiya Andi

Is Louise a larger lady <sorry not being rude> with dark hair ?

If so she was there on my EC but not in the clinic .. next door in the "ward"

Well the weather is fantastic here today !! i am sitting on the patio on my new furniture  <as rained since it has been put up > waiting for my lap top to be delivered 

Feeling a bit sick this morning though for some reason, so may try a bit of brekkie see if that works 

Ordered my drugs from boots yesterday, they should be there today, so may pop to get them, if not will get them next week, will have to move wine out of fridge now to store them


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Yes is think you have the right Louise.  You mean she was in Maternity?

Maybe your sickness is the drug you're taking?

How come you've ordered your drugs from Boots, which drugs?

Great news about your laptop hun, especially with the advantage or your patio furniture and weather hopefully changing


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

And

Well I had my prescription from my GP but did not want to take it to the local pharmacist, as live in a small place and know lots of the "gossips"working there and very few people know about my tx... so took it to boots in town and they are organising it for me, its for my suprecur and my menopur

Louise was in the bit next door where you have the ec etc done with the nice comfy laid back chairs etc.. dont think its maternity .. its for us girlies before and after we go to theatre ??

What you up to today love, ... wahey !! needle free day for you tomorrow


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Oh yes I forgot you've were having an NHS script.  I didn't know how they did that, whether they ordered in the drugs or gave a script.  My GP's has a dispensary in house so I was probably thinking along those lines.

You're right it's not maternity, it's the recovery area.  When I had my first EC there was a nurse there who worked in gynae and was filling in as they were short staffed, maybe at that time Louise was doing the same, your EC was last November wasn't it?

Not sure what we're up to today, probably get all the washing up to date and take advantage of the gorgeous weather, maybe a nice walk somewhere later.

Yeah needle free day tomorrow, may go and watch Sex and the City tomorrow night.

What are you doing hun?  

BTW Menopur doesn't have to be refrigerated .... more room for your wine


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Andi .. thats good news about the wine LMAO !!

I dont know what I am gonna do yet, depends on when the delivery arrives, DH is in bed now as he was nights last night .. so i cant clean LOL !! so may go to town later and pick up the drugs, or may just laze about in the sunshine if it continues , take my invitations out the garden and work outside maybe.

I have never watched SATC .. Sal tells me I should LOL, she thinks i will like it x

I had my EC the beginning of December, and she was there then, and was lovely but did not know her name.. I am a big Jodie fan now though lol she was so lovely, got to go back on on Monday at 12 noon for scan with Janet <got to ring first make sure she is in > but you will probably be on your way home then love


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm not so sure of that And, 1st EC (1st there) we were there 'til gone 1pm and had a nice £8 parking fee too  

You will like SATC, I've watched every episode I think, they are on Sky all the time.  If I don't see it tomorrow then I don't know when I will.

Will your drugs come on a Saturday? I had to pay extra for a Sat delivery.

What will the scan Monday be for?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

My drugs are being delivered to the pharmacy in boots this morning, I have to collect them, the delivery I am waiting for is the lap top lol

The scan on Monday is for blood flow .. and maybe some other stuff, all part of the DHEA trial, i dont really ask much, as all that matters to me is whether i have a baby or not !! maybe thats wrong on my part, but figure if there were problems the would tell me lol


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I know you're waiting for the laptop.  I just wondered if the delivery to the Pharmacy would happen today as they charge more for a Sat delivery.

I think you've got the right attitude I wish I could be like that.  The more I know the more I worry about   and compare and analyse


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

apparantly they have deliveries everyday And,

thats what i think sometimes less i know less to worry about, because at the end of the day you can have all the knowledge in the world but still not be pregnant !! i would drive myself   if i knew too much lol.. but everyone is different there are no right or wrongs in this horrible game of tx xx

Now who stole the sunshine !!!!!!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

It must have happened when I put shorts on .... horrible legs and all that


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Helllo girls i have just dropped in on this thread to give you the best of luck     to you all and andi hun put ur shorts back on we want the sun back lol im sending you loads of love for monday hun !!!!!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks Em


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

good luck andi for your trigger ..are you managing to stay awake  !


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks Miriam, only just keeping my eyes open.  I had a bath about an hour a go and felt a bit sleepy then.  One hour to go


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

not long to go now... wishing you the best of luck and


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

andi

how are you today hunni

good luck tomorrow,


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Andi - how did the trigger go sweetie?

BTW SATC the Movie - it's a must!  We went on Friday night and it's fabulous!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

what is SATC?


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Sex and the City!!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm going to see it tonight Sal.  At least I'm hoping it'll take my mind off things for a few hours.

Trigger went okay, it flipping hurt.

Feeling strange today   I'd best not tell you what's going round my head


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Babe, if you need to talk then get it out. I can't imagine you will be thinking anything that at least one of us hasn't thought before!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Just need to kick my own butt Sal.  Feeling really tearful today and anxious about tomorrow and the next few days .... I've been told to have more faith in the new drug but the fear of it happening again is forefront of my mind.  Then the dreaded call


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Perfectly natural IMO and I know I would feel the same.  The important thing to know is that you have given it every chance.  Putting myself in your position, I reckon your best bet for now is distraction.  Tomorrow will come round and hopefully it will be fine, then will it be Tuesday that you get the fertilisation results?  I wish I could make this easier for you. xxxx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Yes Tues for fert results.  You're right distraction is needed. Actually I have to get some cleaning done before going out later so I should get my   in gear and get busy.

Looking forward to movie tonight anyway.

Thanks Sal


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Text me whenever you need to babe. x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Andi - your feelings are totally understandable, i had none of these fears first time round, just thought right it will all be ok how many will freeze !! yeah right  .. so your fears are totally normal honey we know all the things that can go wrong, but i am SURE you will be fine  

Sal - thanks for caring about me sweetie xx your so kind and special 

well my day has been a bit of a drama (as usual) as the lap top came yesterday and is going back tomorrow !!! the reason for this is that it has a horrible whining sound coming from the power pack when charging which is driving me completely insane !!!!!! when i googled it.. its a common fault on that make... so its going back and we have reserved another for collection on the way back from hospital tomorrow, so fingers crossed this one dont make any stupid whining noises !!!! nothing runs smooth in my world !!!!!!


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

How utterly pants quite frankly - you'd think such things could be ironed out if they already know it's a problem    Hope the replacement is more satisfactory. x


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

how you doing andi how are you feeling tonight?  .. we are all thinking of you


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Miriam,

I've been to the cinema .... a great distraction and tonic


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

good idea keep your mind off things..if only for a little while ..was it good sex and the city?


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello andi hun Hows things hun >?/

did u enjoy satc was it good??


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Andrea

Good luck for you and Pete tomorrow chick.. be thinking of you, may see you you never know xxxx


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi ladies - hope you are all well

Andi - good luck for ec tomorrow and for results on Tues   Will be thinking of you and Pete  

Take care

Moth x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thinking of you today matey


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks girls,

Film was great, I dragged Pete along, he said it was okay  

Got 11 eggs today ... we're so so pleased.


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Thats fab news andi  
Keeping everything crossed for you hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you know im chuffed to bits for you


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

thats great news .. i hope there getting jiggy with it as we speak!


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Fantastic - you is a good lil hen!    Well done babe x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Andi .. I have already told you.. its fantastic news honey, i bet they all getting jiggy with the swimmers now   i could have popped in and visited you chick x


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Well done Andi - that's fab news.  

Moth x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks for all your good wishes girls, much appreciated 

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZN%2526i%253D23%252F23%255F2%255F24%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







I cannot believe it .... !!! 5 EGGS HAVE FERTILISED !!! I couldn't stop crying after the call 

We're very surprised and over the moon. I wasn't expecting good news. Keeping feet firmly on the ground as I know each step has to be reached before moving on to the next one.

Transfer is scheduled for Thursday morning. Will get acu first and then go off to Clinic .... hopefully


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

thats brill   so hopefully no phone call and in thur for transfer ..      got my fingers crossed for you both xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you already know how chuffed i am for you

crikey i couldn't sleep waiting for your news


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Thats faboulus news news andi yippeee     

Icouldnt text you cause i have run out of money on my phone


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Your text came through just as my meeting was starting so everyone was staring at me as I gasped and grinned   

Absolutely over the moon for you.  I know there's still a long way to go but so far chick, you're travelling first class   xxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Andi - i think you had me and sal on pins this morning waiting for your news   again as ive said on the other threat brilliant !!

Emma - you make me laugh when you dont have money on your phone, as I have another very good friend called emma and she NEVER has money on her phone so we only text her information texts because we know she cant reply lol.. must the be name Emma !!


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Andi - am so thrilled for you both - that's fantastic  - rushed in from work to see if you'd posted any info.

You and Pete must be over the moon.

Take care

love 

Moth x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

​

GIRLS, THANKS FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT, IT MEANS A GREAT DEAL TO ME

YOU GIRLS ARE AMAZING FRIENDS​


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you are getting soppy

good luck tomorrow my lovely mate


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

for tomorrow andi what time do you have to go in for?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

​
Thanks for all your best wishes girls.

I'll post more later, DH has placed my laptop where I can't type that well, strict orders to keep it off my tummy.

For those who don't know, we had 2 Grade 1 - 6 & 7 cell embies transferred. 1 may be good enough to freeze too, fingers crossed. I'm on cloud nine ... this is as good as it's gonna get for us ... what a turn around!!

Feeling much more positive than before, at this stage  .... with a long way to go I know

Will post more later girls

xxx


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

That is fab news andi   i am so happy for you yippee   

I asked miriam if she would text me as soon as  she heard   i was eager to hear the news and she did bless her thank you miriam  
You rest up not that you need me to tell you i think pete is not going to let you do much  
I filled up when i read the text im so so happy for you lots of hugs emmaxxxxxxxxxxxx
I ma


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks Em, you need to get credit u know  

Yep, I can hear pots clanking in the kitchen


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

I know i will in work tonight i keep forgetting to lol 
Omg i just reread my post i was blabbering werent i lol
Im glad he is pampering you you have trained him well   
How are you feeling in your self ??


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi ladies I'm sorry I haven't been round but I do keep an eye on you all!
But had to post a congratulations to andi.........i can feel your positive vibes from here!
When you text today, I announced your news to the whole staffroom I'm so excited for you!
Now you take it easy and enjoy being pampered!
Well done you!

And to the rest of you luvlies.......hope you're all keeping well and whatever you are up to or not up to I hope things are going well!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Aww thanks Scouse  

I'm overwhelmed with everyone's support, it means a lot.

Just had our tea.  DH cooked bolognese and served it with a mixed salad and some croutons and sprinkled some cheese on top of the bolognese.  I had to laugh, he'd used some of a prepacked bag of shredded cabbage and leek I had in the fridge and thought it was salad    bless him.  He has plenty of time to master his cooking though


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Lol oh bless him   i agree with you andi he do have plenty of time to learn


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

aww andi bless him .. at least he is spoiling you  

Ebonie love the pic honey


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

lol thats funny cabbage and leek salad!   im really really pleased for you andi and glad your feeling positive ..sending you some sticky vibes!        im so exited about big brother im like a kid who has drunk a bottle of pop


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

miriam ... me too DH has just come home now he had half a rest day.. so had food now and ready with the wine and beer    hope here are some welsh ones in there too !


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Popsi ur making me jealous   wine and beer and im going to work  
lol it would be nice to have some brainy welsh ones in there and not make out that the welsh are so thick lol


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

i reckon they should put all of us in there !! can you imagine the conversations LOL !! it would be mad


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

LOl omg X rated conversations i bet it would be a laugh wouldnt it


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Just a quickie to congratulate you Andi - what brilliant news!   I bet you're still in shock! You take it easy and let Pete wait on you!

Speak to you all at the meet (hopefully!) .

Moth x


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

have a lovely holiday moth ..are you leaving tomorrow?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

how you doing today andi.. are you taking it easy? when are you going back to work..


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Miriam, I'm fine thanks, still in shock    I go back to work next Thursday, the 12th.  Not really looking forward to it but from previous waits I know it's best to keep busy.

Thanks Moth, hope you have a great holiday.  Hope to see you at the meet up. 

Our last embie didn't make the clinic criteria to freeze    which is sad because it would have been good enough to transfer fresh.  Anyway, that incidates the best two were transferred and we're still so so happy, realistic but still so happy at this stage.

Pete's getting a trifle on his way home from work today, he called and I put my order in  

I bought a Wii today for Pete's birthday, wandered around the Monsoon website but didn't buy ... phew!  Had a nosey on ebay and I'm watching a Monsoon dress    I can't afford this   and I haven't left my bed


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Andi just wanted to check how you were doing and glad to see how positive and happy you seem .  Well done and I pray this continues for the next 2ww!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

It is very early days yet Scouse, I'm hoping to continue this trend but fear I may be loopy soon  

Thanks for enquiring.  Hope you are well?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

lol bed rest is it andi! sorry your other embie didnt make the grade  . .. you better lay off the wii its a bit to energetic!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

It has to get delivered yet Miriam and wrapped up for his Birthday the week after next so no fear of me using it yet


----------



## beckb (Aug 3, 2007)

Congratulations Andrea I'm so pleased for you.  Just relax and take it easy for your 2ww.


----------



## helenstar (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi Andi

Thanks for you reply!! Its really good that I have found someone who is going through the treatment exactly the same time as us! We have probably sat in the waiting room together! We had 2 emryos transferred, one was of excellant quality 4 1 1 and the other was 4 2 1, but was getting better as they were implanting it apparently! Hope this make sense.  What were yours like? 

I know this is going to be the longest 2 weeks ever, we test on the 22nd June a day after you.  Its feels like two weeks have passed already.  I'm quite  anxious at the mo, very excited as well, but can't sleep or eat much!!  I think you go through the whole process waiting for this moment and now its here you know theres nothing you can do about the outcome!! 

Ru resting lots? I keep going downstairs having a wander around then feeling the need to lie down again!! Going to go for a walk soon.  Sorry I'm rambling on ...! xx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Helen

Welcome to the site, hope your ok, great news on your ET .. I hope you will reach your dream, your in the right place for advice, support or just a little natter when you feel like  

How is everyone else today x

Kara -hows the jabbing honey xx hope your feeling a bit better

Andi - hope that your still resting, and pete is still spoling you too xx

Emma - we not getting pictures anymore   lol  hope your having a nice day and jack is ok x

Miriam - what you thinking of bb honey 

love to everyone else, off to clean the car now

Andrea xxxx


----------



## helenstar (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi Popsi

Thanks for your kind wishes.  How are you? I wish you all the best too.    xxx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

​
Did you have a 2 or 3 day transfer?

Mine was a 3 day and I had 6 & 7 cell grade 1 embies transferred. I'm not sure what your numbers mean. Kara may know when she pops along.

I am resting loads as I have a big fear of not resting enough over the first three days, but this time I'm not going to have total bed rest which I did on my previous cycles. On saying that, I'm laying on the bed now 

I did a short protocol this time but we may have been at the clinic at the same time as I had more scans than the long one.

A lot of us are meeting up on the 16th at the Sarn Harvester if you want to come along, we've got quite a social circle established now 

Hi And, I'm glad I'm not up to cleaning the car  rather you than me.


----------



## helenstar (Jun 6, 2008)

We had egg collection Wednesday and transferal Friday.  Sorry if my numbers don't make sense, maybe we understood them wrongly at the clinic! There is so much to take in.  The one that is excellant quality, they said it couldn't get much better than that so I think once I heard that everything was a bit of a blur! Glad you are resting lots, I am, but going for little walks with the dog to if I'm getting a bit stressed! I'm laying in bed on the laptop too! Definately getting up for a walk in a min though!  Have you been advised its better to rest more in the first few days? When I asked the clinic they said to take things easy, but to carry on with your normal every day life as much as poss.  I was planning on total bed rest! I'm a bit scared to move too much!! I am off work next week though.

Its so nice to speak to people in the same situation as us.  Thanks for the inviteto the Harvester I may well come along.

Off for a walk now, so hopefully speak yo you later xx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

It sounds like the 4 means 4 cell then, which is the best of what's expected on day 2, maybe the rest of the numbers are to do with the grading, well done.

The clinic just say to take it easy but I have a book that says total bed rest but it's a little OTT on some things, but I think if you're sensible and don't overdo things it's fine.

Enjoy your walk.  Hope you can come along .. the more the merrier.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Ahh I just thought:

Does it mean cell number, fragmentation and symmetry Kara?  She will know


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

welcome helen

4 deffo means 4 cells but the 1-2 and 1-2 must be scoring system, try not to focus on grades to much

you should come to the harvester its fun lol


----------



## helenstar (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi Andi & Kara

Yes I think it is the scoring numbers I was talking about, thanks!

Had a nice walk thanks, Yes I think as long as you take things easy, its ok, I have been sitting out the garden reading all afternoon, you just don't know what to do for the best! 

Hope you had a nice day resting! 

By the way my name is Claire - I have only joined one of these forums once before and nobody seemed to use their real names so didn't know whether to put my real name or not! Sorry!  xx


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello claire   
Welcome to ff and our fab ivf wales board !!!
I am sure u will get all the support you need on here hun !!
It will be great if u did come to the meet !!
Do you live far from harvesters in bridgend ??
Sorry i am blabbering


----------



## helenstar (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi Ebonie 

Thanks for the welcome!

I think i'm going to addicted to this! Its so nice to speak to people in the same situation.

I live in Port Talbot so not far from Sarn and I work in Bridgend so its not problem.  It would be great to meet everyone though! 

How are you?  xx


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Im ok thanks claire btw my real name is not ebonie either   its emma you can call me what ever u like lol ive been to a fete today but this weather dont know what its doing lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i will try and rememeber that your name is clarie and not helen lol

i have bumper up the meet thread, would be lovely to meet you

i will warn you that the girls are crazy lol

btw my real name is kara lol


----------



## helenstar (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi Emma & Kara

I know this weather doesn't know what to do, sunny one minute and raining the next! 

If everyone is a bit mad on here, I'll probably fit in well, I feel quite loopy at the mo!!!


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Lol just wanted to tell you claire i will be the quiet one


----------



## helenstar (Jun 6, 2008)

Ha ha!! I'm am quite quiet aswell actually!! Just a bit loopy! lol


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

lol
u will fit in well then  
Kara have u tasted strongbow sirrus its lush lol
It will do u good to go out for a couple of hours claire give u something else to think of !!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah it is nice, still like that vanilla vodka you had

ebonie have your tired black sambuca?


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

I havent had that since kara but that was lush lol
No i havent that sounds really strong though is it ??


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

do all you girls only think about alcohol   LOL !!! clarie dont be scared off there are sensible ones here (i am not one of them though lol  )

It would be great if you came to the meet claire.. i live in the Neath Valley so we come from all over the place to be there.. we stun the other customers in the harvester with talk of drugs and womens bits LOL !!! but its great 

Well i watching BB they having stag and hen parties tonight.. so hopefuly there will be some drinking and it will be entertaining 

What are we all up to ladies ??


----------



## helenstar (Jun 6, 2008)

Yes I think I will come, thanks, it would be great to meet everyone! Have you all met up before?

When you are having this treatment womens bits and different procedures become so matter of fact that I forget sometimes when I am telling someone and have probably given a bit too much detail!!

I'm off to a wedding tonight in Ystragynlais somewhere, one of my hubbie's Uncle's! Be nice to get out of the house! x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Claire

Enjoy the  wedding evening, it will be nice to get out and at least the sun is shining, yes we have met before.. i have only been to one of the meets though and some had met before some had not, I was really nervous but it was totally unfounded as all the girls are really lovely and there is no awkwardness at all !!! .. I think moth may be coming too.. she has not been before either, its fab to have newbies on board.

We well be arriving with our injections in tow !!! but hey who cares


----------



## helenstar (Jun 6, 2008)

Yes I think I would be quite nervous, but lovely cause we're all in similar situations! We've probably seen each other in the waiting room!

Just noticed the pic of ur dog - very cute! We've got a dog too, she is fab and spoilt rotten!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

yes i bet we have seen each other there, me and DH always laugh at the way everyone avoids eye contact in the waiting room as if we are all scared !! its so funny 

spoilt is the understatement of the day Claire, she is ruined !! she has just had a lovely brush now and is curled up on the leather sofa whist me and dh sit on the chairs !! are we the  , she is POPSI which is where my name comes from .. what breed is your dog ?


----------



## helenstar (Jun 6, 2008)

She's a labrador/collie cross, her name is Molly. We are exactly the same with her, sometimes we are sitting on the sofa and she gets up and we move so she can stetch out!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yep our woofer is spolit rotten too


----------



## helenstar (Jun 6, 2008)

We've all got dogs to spoil! They are such fab company!

Not sure if my last message sent cause I can't see it, but I am glad I can't drink! I don't think you are being cruel at all! I'll be even happier if I can't drink for another nine months! xx

Hopefully it won't be long unitl your 2ww xxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

LOL ! claire, we are all the same with them i think .. how old are you Claire <if you dont mind me asking!> did you have treatment in Neath Port Talbot hospital first, only asking because i did .. and i am so nosey lol


----------



## helenstar (Jun 6, 2008)

No I don't mind you asking at all!

I'm 31, we were going to have IUI in Neath Port Talbot, but my husband has a low sperm count so we couldn't have that in the end so thats when we were referred to Cardiff for ICSI.  What about you, did you have IUI there, what stage are you at now? How long have you been trying to conceive for? xx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

been tx for 7 years, original told by miss dossa at neath that i had PCOS, and had really bad endo too, so had operation at Sancta Maria in swansea <thank god for health insurance> and they could not save the left ovary and fallopian tube so they had to be removed the other ovary was drilled to help the pcos.. had 15 months of clomid with IUI 3 times all negative, they referred to ivf wales for nhs go..told there that I dont seem to have pcos now !! and dh sperm is a bit low <never mentioned before> well did not react to stims that good and only had one egg which did not fertilise so did not get to ET  we were devistated as had planned only to have it once then move to adoption... but here we go again on a self funded go with 450 menopur and hopefully more eggs this time.. x ok waffling now lol


----------



## helenstar (Jun 6, 2008)

You have been through so much, but hopefuly this will be your lucky time.   We were seeing Miss Dossa aswell, I had a lap and dye etc, but because of my husbands low sperm count we need ICSI.  We've been trying to conceive for nearly five yrs, I did get pregnant once naturally about 1 1/2 yrs ago, but unfortunately had a miscarriage.  This is our first go of ICSI. xx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

It's a bit late sorry Bec, thanks for your good wishes.  Hope your bump is big a beautiful  

WOW you girls have been chatting


----------



## helenstar (Jun 6, 2008)

I know! I'm addicted to this already!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

watch out as once you meet us all its even more addictive


----------



## helenstar (Jun 6, 2008)

Ha ha! great! xx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

claire - sorry to hear of your loss x and yep it is totally addictive !! once you start thats it no time for anything else lol


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

to the madhouse helenstar/claire!  im a little hungover this evening ladies!


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Evening all

We've just had a BBQ - despite the hail stones this afternoon - and I have reacquired a taste for Dr Pepper.  My life is just so exciting.

Welcome Claire!  You'll soon wonder how you ever coped without FF in your life!   

I'm Sally BTW - Cookie is DP's nickname.


----------



## helenstar (Jun 6, 2008)

Morning everyone!

Thanks for the welcome Miriam and Sally! I think I'm addicted already!    xxx


----------



## helenstar (Jun 6, 2008)

Hello everyone, I'm just wondering if anyone has any advice on whether to work or not on the 2ww? I'm supposed to be having one of the weeks off, but not sure whether to go in earlier or not? My job is not particularly stressful and think it could help keep the mind occupied!!!!!!!! What does everyone els do? xxx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Morning Claire,

I had two weeks off the first time, I did plan to have almost three off and not to go back 'til after test date but I was a bit loopy with boredom after two.  The second time I was in between jobs and had the whole time off but this time I'm going back next Thursday which is a week after transfer for me as I'm not using all my holidays again.

It's really up to you.  No-one can really say what is best ... work or rest.  You know your own limits I guess.


----------



## helenstar (Jun 6, 2008)

Morning Andi! 

I think I may have this week off then as planned, maybe I'll go back at the end of the week.  Thats the thing you get so bored just stuck in the house don't you?!

Are you feeling ok today? xxx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm good thanks, I need to get my   in gear and get out of my lazy clothes.  Still analysing each and every thing going on in there    not that much is going on  

It doesn't get any easier, each time you do it.  I think sometimes it's best to be ignorant to it


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

helen

I have booked the 3 weeks off unpaid then i have 2 weeks annual leave but the only reason I have done this is because I also suffer from M.E. and to be honest with all the stresses surrounding the treatment and up and down cardiff all the time i get pretty exhausted ! so this is my only reason, when i had my IUI i used to go straight back to work after the procedure .. i think as long as  your not under too much stress in work and take things easy its fine to do what you want, at least if your off this week its given plenty of sunshine so you can take advantage of it   this could be our summer LOL

Hope you had a nice evening in the wedding last night

Andi - morning   hope your ok

Lots of love to everyone else, no time for personals this morning off to iron and clean so i can get out in the sunshine


----------



## helenstar (Jun 6, 2008)

Yes Andi I think its also maybe better to be ignorant to the feelings and goings on! I'm trying not to focus on that too much at the mo, but I know I am, thats why I feel stressed!    !! xxx

Popsi I dont blame you taking the time off as its such a stressful time and very tiring.  Yes I think I'll just take this as a little summer holiday out the garden!!  Had a nice time at the wedding, only stayed about and 1 1/2 hrs, but was nice to be out of the house! I keep forgetting I only had the transfer Fri, its feels like I've been stuck in the house for weeks!   xxx


----------



## helenstar (Jun 6, 2008)

Hope everyone doesn't mind, but I've got another question to ask?! When does implantation occur, is it seven days after the egg collection?   x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i say do whatever you feel comfy doing, if i get to transfer this time i might have a day or so off then back to work for me

claire the embryo at day 5/6 will be blastocyst, they hatch soon after and only then can they implant, so yep implantion happens around 7 days post ec, implantion takes a few days


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I tried some clothes on to see what I'm wearing next weekend when we go to London to see a show.  I'm bloated and I can't do any of my nice trousers up.

I bought a new top from Monsoon the other day and now I have to take that back, it's pulling on me.

Anyone know of any nice hessian sack dress shops?

On a brighter note, my SIL just called with some flowers for me


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wear a dress mate

that was lovely of your sil


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

yeah i agree with kara.. a nice floaty dress will be lovely, what show are you seeing And


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Mamma Mia ..... looks like I'll be frantic shopping this week now


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

There will be no frantic anything lovely!    Have a look on line first then have a gentle stroll in a few shops! x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Yes Sally, you're right


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

The mothership will remain calm and relaxed!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

well said sally  , hope that you will be taking your own advice too young lady  , glad you have had a nice day in the sunshine, I am sure that the old witch is not far away if your having signs  

Andi - Mama Mia is awesome !! i really enjoyed it .. i really love London shows, how long are you up there for ?

Lots of love to everyone else, cant talk long as I have got invitations to make as they have been a little neglected with BB the last few days  

And  xx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

You know me hun, total hyprocrite - do as I say and not as I do and all that.  Karen told me off for stressing this morning and we haven't even been for baseline yet.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

well give that girl a big big   from me !! karen is right honey, try not to stress too much <easier said than done i know>

I dont wanna go to work tomorrow and miss the summer


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lol

i don't wana go to work either, af hasn;t shown up yet the *****


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

them bloody old witches are doing my head in now between you and Sal ...where r they              ^bigbad

i think i may have half day if i possibly can  .. wait and see who turns up tomorrow and go from there... i need to have some sunshine


----------



## helenstar (Jun 6, 2008)

Evening everyone!

Andi - I've seen Mama Mia in London too, its fab, you'll really enjoy.  I love all the shows! 

Kara thanks for your reply about implantation, I have been getting a pain low down on my side today, but I'm prob just over analyzing things! x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you might well find yourself having all sorts of pains and twinges, remember your ovaries will be swollen


----------



## helenstar (Jun 6, 2008)

Yes I know I have to keep reminding myself that its going to be normal to have some twiges etc.  Thanks for your good advice, you know a lot!.


----------



## helenstar (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi Spooks

Thank you! How are you? Its confusing with all the names isn't it! I've only been on here the last cple of days so I don't know anyting about your fancy dress outfits! Have you got a few...?

How do you find accupuncture? xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

spooks spooks spook

lovely to see you hunni

i loved acu but have stopped for the moment


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Spooks    always so good to see you - in whichever outfit you're in.    Hope you're ok sweetie xxx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Claire,

How are you doing sweetie?

I'm so bloated today, and have had such an appetite .. must be those steroids!!


----------



## helenstar (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi Andi

How are you feeling? Hope you are ok?  Have you had any symptoms?  

Didn't come on here last night as it was our 7th wedding anniversary so went for a meal over Swansea.  Was the most I've eaten since Fri, I haven't got much of an appetite at all!!!  I'm making sure I eat lots of fruit for vits thought! Makes a change for me! I feel ok, quite stressed though, didn't realise how bad this 2ww would be!!!!!  Probably going to go back to work tmrw to keep the mind active!!  

Haven't really had many symptoms the last cple of days although I have a low down pain in the middle today, so I'm hoping its implantation!!   xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

happy anniversary claire and dh

andi the steriod can deffo increase your appetite hun, how are you today?

how are the **** jabs? i read something yesterday about holding the syringe under a warm tap (water of course) to help thin the oil for injecting


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Happy belated anniversary Claire & DH.

Kara, I rub the vial back and forth in my hands to warm it up, it does tend to go in better then.  Lots of nice little bruises there now.

I don't feel as bloated today, and that to me isn't a good sign.  Surely it shouldn't be getting better  

I've had occassional cramps and the odd twinge but nothing significant    I should have had implantation before/around now if this is working


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

our bloating going down is not a sign either way huni and implantion takes days remember

i only true way of knowing is just waiting and doing a test on test day and NOT before


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I'll consider myself told off Kara


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww hunni i know you are hoping for a sign and i wish i could tell you there is one

this is over and out til probably thursday, txt me whenever though

love ya sweetie, keep your chin up


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Andi - you know there is no set pattern chick so try not to worry about what's there and what's not.  Think about it - last month I had virtually no symptoms.  This month with no tx at all, I have had everything possible - even my boobs have woken up and joined the game - and we know full well I can't possibly be pg.  Don't you give up babe, you just have to wait


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Andi -   try to stay strong honey i know how hard it must be for you, but just think things have run really smooth since you started this cycle .. and there is no reason why they should change now  , just look forward to your weekend in London with Pete xx

Sal - sorry to hear of your symptoms too chick, these af's are playing havoc this month    its just not fair x

Kara - have a great time drifting and take care mate


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

All is fine girls, I was just answering how I was feeling.

Kara, have a great time drifting.

Last day off for me today, back to work tomorrow.


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello spooks how are you today ??
I think someone have stolen the sun  lol
I dont know where everyone else is lol it looks very quiet on here today !!!


----------



## helenstar (Jun 6, 2008)

Just wanted to say hello to everyone! Hope everyone is ok


----------



## helenstar (Jun 6, 2008)

Oh and thank you for the Anniversary Wishes!


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Happy belated anniversary claire sorry i didnt do it yesterday  
How are u today claire hope your ok !!!
Are u coming to the meet on monday !!!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hiya ladies

well ems your right someone has stolen the sun and i not happy i want them to give it back NOW !!!!!  

claire - hope that your ok and had a lovely anniversary and are feeling well on your 2ww

Andi - how are you honey, yes i am all set for jabbing to start tomorrow   ,.. not waiting for af as i doing long protocol, but scared and negative about things at the moment, just hope i get some eggs this time   

spooks - if you were looking for some extra weight i could have given you some of my extra as i have plenty  , LOL hope your ok try to get nice and positive for the OE now honey  

Sal - how are things   hope things go ok honey, remember i am here if you need anything at all xx

Kara - hope your taking good care of yourself !!   i bet your tearing around in fast cars as i type

Miriam - how are you honey.. enjoying BB i wanted to smack alexandra last night  .. i was so proud of Rachel

Moth, ness, crazy, and anyone else i have missed  

Right off now to make some wedding invitations I have had 2 nights off making them this week, so best get going 

cya all later


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

andi

how are you sweetheart?

my flowers are lovely lush now but i have discovered i have hayfever for the first time ever lol


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I've had a  day today ... probably PMT ... I'm struggling girls

Hope the weekend will take my mind off things.

Sorry about the Hayfever Kara ... I can't even do that right


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww hunni i just knew something wasn;t right today, you are allowed to cry hunni

btw the hayfever is mostly outside lol


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Aww andi im sorry ur feeling down hun and kara is right u are allowed to cry.I hope you have a fab weekend in london and i am sure it will take ur mind of it a bit


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Andi   Get it out of your system and hopefully tomorrow will seem much brighter.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

andi - sorry you have had a bad day honey,  you have been so brave up to now it was bound to come out sooner or later, like the girls said enjoy your weekend away x and just think you have us crazy lot on Monday


----------



## helenstar (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi Andi

Haven't been on here for a cple of days, hope you are feeling better now and enjoy your weekend in London.  

Hope everyone else is ok and the injections are going well.

I just saw a message about the IVF Companion CD for £8, but I accidently clicked off it and for some reason can't get it back now (still don't know exactly how to use this site!), but it was me who mentioned it the other day, I bought it for £18, but I am finding it really good. It does help you relax,  you have to be in the right frame of mind and make yourself listen to it, but I honestly think it does relax you.  I'm very stressed about everything at the mo and it does help.  So if anyone is interested in things like that, I'd recommend it!! xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

how are you coping claire?


----------



## helenstar (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi Kara

I'm ok thanks, roll on a week tmrw! Feeling v stressed, but just got to live with it!!! Not sure to have wether to have another week off work next week, but don't know if that will be worse. Got period type pains today, very low down, but I know it could mean anything, just wish there was a definate sign you could look for!!

How are you? How is down regging going?  xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

the 2ww is so hard i know and there is no way of knowing til you test, stay strong girl

im ok which is a surprise as dr usually hits me hard and i didn't really get too disappointed about having to cancel baseline, i feel more normal for me now to be cycling than not lol sad but true


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

claire - i am thinking of getting the CD myself, how long does it last for tho, as i cant see me being patient enough for hours of listening lol ! .. your on the homeward straight now, when are you testing   

Kara - are you still working hun .. hope not   and your home and chilling, well i have been in tears about 5 times today !! only on day 3 of dr so i guess its not that LOL !! i always find fathers day weekend tough since my dad passed away so i guess that not helping things  

hope you all have a great saturday night

And xxx


----------



## helenstar (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi Andrea 

Hope you are ok   xxx

I test on the 22nd, a week tmrw, I can't wait, next week can't go any slower than this week 

The CD doesn't last for too long there is a section for every stage, I'm only listening to the one for when the embryos have been transferred and that lasts for about half hour.  I'm quite stressed at the mo, but I do feel it does help you relax so I would recommend it.  Its such a stressful time anything that helps relax you is a bonus!  xx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Claire .... thats it i getting one.. a bit confused though as there are 2 different types, do you know who the writer of yours is  

I am ok day 3  of dr today but already feel evil   i feel sorry for my poor !

are you coming on monday claire ?


----------



## helenstar (Jun 6, 2008)

I got it from www.natalhypnotherapy.com, its called The IVF Companion. It was around £18.

I found down reg hard aswell, everything just gets on your nerves!

I'm not sure if I can make it Monday now, but will let you know tmrw xx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## helenstar (Jun 6, 2008)

Hiya everyone
Just wanted to say sorry but i won't be able 2 meet today, hope you all have a nice time Xx


----------



## helenstar (Jun 6, 2008)

Hiya everyone

Hope you all had a good time at your meet today! Sorry I couldn't come, been feeling quited stressed so didn't feel up to it! I suffer quite bad with anxiety sometimes and this 2ww is certainly bringing it on!!!  

Anyway hope you are all ok xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww hunni

im so sorry you are having a rough time, the 2ww is hell , not too long til your test now

maybe you could make the next one


----------



## helenstar (Jun 6, 2008)

Hiya Kara

Yes I'd definately like to come to the next one!

How are you feeling now? x


----------



## helenstar (Jun 6, 2008)

Hiya

Just have a quick question, I'm taking the progesterone pesseries on the 2ww and yesterday took it a few hours later than normal (forgot to take it to work with me), but took the next one 10 hrs later, then it was 12hrs later today.  Is this ok?  Hope this makes sense! x


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

helenstar.. im not to sure as i cant remember how often they are supposed to be used!   i wouldnt fret to much tho just makesure you put some in your bag for tomorrow!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

claire

that is 100% fine

on my first cycle i took in the morning and before bed and didn;t give the timing a second thought

andi how are you sweet, enjoy your meal later and happy birthday Mr andi


----------



## helenstar (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks Kara - wish I could stop stressing about everything!!

Hope you are ok x


----------



## helenstar (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi Andi

Just wondering how you are feeling? Have you had any signs? Not long now till test day


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Had a lovely meal ... stuffed now!

Pete's been spoilt and loving it  

Hope you're all okay and coping with all this madness.

As we were leaving the restaurant I noticed an old schoolfriend I hadn't seen in ages.  I had to pass her so I said hiyah as I didn't want to be rude but also didn't want to interrupt her dinner.  She recognised me and asked 'how are the kids?'  I said 'I don't have any' .... 'yes you do' she said 'I've seen you around town with them'.  'I don't' I said, 'I think you may be getting me mixed up with my sister'.  I felt like I was being run over by a steam roller.  I knew she would have been devastated if she knew my situation after saying that ....  

I made my excuses and speedily left.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

andi xx sorry you had to go through that honey xx its horrible, but just think this time next year things will be so different


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ah poo, as if you would forgot you had kids

im glad you and pete enjoyed mate


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

HIya girls im glad you and pete enjoyed ur meal and he enjoyed his birthday  
But i am sorry about that lady   
How are the rest of you im going to be going to bed soon im shattered ....

                            Speak to you alll soon hugs emmaxxx


----------



## helenstar (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi Andi

So sorry to hear what that girl said to you, its so hard sometimes when people make comments about children etc.


----------



## helenstar (Jun 6, 2008)

Hello everyone!

Hope you are all ok.  Has anyone got any tips on how to survive the final few days of the 2ww?? I thought it would be getting better, but its so nerve racking as we are going to get the result     and theres nothing we can do about it.  Its so scary!!!!    xxx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hello helenstar.. hope your ok..the 2ww for me was the worst part..feels like you are doing something to help on the run up to it then nothing..just waiting and waiting! so im afraid im no help in what to do to take your mind of things!  not long now tho so chin up


----------



## helenstar (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks Miriam!

I know really there is nothing I can do but try and keep busy...was just hoping for some magic answers!!!!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

lol i wish there was magic answers or something to pass the time! but the 2ww drives everyone loopy!   not long now .. so best of luck ..yr testing sat arnt u ?


----------



## helenstar (Jun 6, 2008)

Lol! I'm testing Sunday   so fingers, toes and everything crossed!! xx Hope you are ok x


----------



## helenstar (Jun 6, 2008)

Andi

I have just seen your info on the bottom of one your posts - I'm so sorry.  I hope you are ok (silly question probably)   x


----------

